# Co2 or not?



## Lowkey485 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok, I have read through many links and comments on lighting and CO2. My plants do not seem to be flourishing. My lighting set up is as follows: 
1x 48" T5 Trio fixture
3x 54W T5 HO lamps 6500K 
4x led
1 lamp is on for 8 hours and all three are on for 9 hours. I dose seachem flourish twice a week and flourish excel everyother day. The base substrate is sand with a layer of carib sea flora max. The grasses seem to be doing ok as we'll as one other plant. The one plant that is doing well is actually growing like 2 to 3 inches a week. The leafed planted don't seem to like the conditions. The leaves all look week, have holes in them and seem to be withering away.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I guess at this point, I am thinking that I need to add some CO2? 

p.s. filter system is a Rena XP 3 and a large marine land hang on and one sweeping power head for water movement.


----------



## imp1979 (Dec 28, 2011)

What size tank do you have? I hope its huge cause that is a lot of light.


----------



## Lowkey485 (Sep 2, 2011)

90 gallon and barely any algae. I do have a few otto's in that seems to love the minimal algae that grows.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Light determines the need for plants, and with your lighting they are needing alot more than just a liquid fert. I would reccomend trying dry ferts, and yes with that amount of light you should have co2, or decrease the amount of lighting. You would have to do pressurized in a tank of that size, as diy wouldnt be enough


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Even with CO2, that amount of light is not needed IMO. You can just as easily grow any plant in that tank with just 2X54W and CO2. Or if you wanted you could elevate it off of the tank some. 3X54W is definitely high light. If it isn't causing problems now it will only take one minor thing to get out of whack and you'll have some. Even with 2 tubes only, CO2 will be the easier way to stay out of trouble.

How long has the light been on the tank?


----------



## Lowkey485 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was leaving the lights on for 8/9 hours a day. I have now switched the time to 6 hours a day. I will also eliminate one of the 54watt bulbs. I really didn't want to get into the elaborate CO2 systems. I think I am going to try the DIY co2 first. Honestly I was trying to avoid CO2 altogether.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

To do diy on a 90 you will need many bottles of it going at one time and changing them out ever couple of weeks, within 6 months you would save enough to buy a pressurized unit.


----------



## Lowkey485 (Sep 2, 2011)

The pressurized set up (units) seem so daunting. I guess I'll have to do my research to find the best unit for low cost. So what your saying is not even low light plants will thrive in my tank without CO2?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No low light plants will do good without co2 but you would need to lower the amount of light that your using.


----------



## Lowkey485 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you susankat. Would 4 hours of light be ok, in your opinion (2-54watt bulbs); or do I need to go down to a single strip?


----------

